

GIFwrapped – Share GIFs right from your iPhone - getdavidhiggins
http://gifwrapped.co/

======
valarauca1
Downloaded, started browsing. I noticed about 50-50 sucess rate of it actually
playing the GIF's I had saved to my phone.

I'm wondering if this has to do with the size limit IOS allows for saved
images or the app itself. I'm not an app developer so I have no clue.

~~~
jellybeansoup
Eeek! Only 50-50? I'd love to see if I can improve that for you.

Could you either send an email to gifwrapped@jellystyle.com or create a
support request (link below) so I can get to the bottom of this? If you could
attach a couple of the non-working gifs, that'd be helpful too! :)

[http://support.jellystyle.com/discussions/gifwrapped](http://support.jellystyle.com/discussions/gifwrapped)

